# Iggy Pop Ripped Off In Montreal



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What's up in Montreal? Is this not the second big rip-off in that area within the last month or so?



> DETROIT - A rental truck containing Iggy Pop and the Stooges' equipment has been stolen after a concert in Montreal.
> 
> Stooges road manager Eric Fischer says the 4.5-metre truck stolen Monday contained all the group's instruments and stage gear.
> 
> ...





> The equipment was stolen from outside the Embassy Suites hotel between 6:30 a.m. and 7:30 a.m. Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you say Bikers?..... Maybe they had GAS...


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

man, montreal is getting to be crawling with thieves from what i hear. not just musical instruments, it's everything that's not nailed and locked down. shitty deal for iggy, an icon of punk music. here's to hoping he was insured.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I read this on the Toronto CL. So unfortunate. I'm sure everything was insured but honestly, I met the guy on a flight to Austin a year ago. He's such a friendly and genuine dude. Shitty.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Gear listing:



if anyone has information, ANY INFORMATION!
please, please, PLEASE as soon as possible contact
Eric Fischer at:
[email protected]
cell phone: +1 646 932 1907

IGGY AND THE STOOGES
EQUIPMENT STOLEN ON AUGUST 4, 2008
OUTSIDE THE EMBASSY SUITES HOTEL
208 SAINT ANTOINE OUEST,
MONTREAL, QUEBEC, CANADA

all equipment was in a rented penske 15 foot yellow truck
with u.s. (michigan) license plate number AC46493
parked immediately outside the hotel, the theft had
to have happened in the morning, between 6:30 and
7:30 am - truck and all gear stolen

pictures of some of the stolen stuff

Item Country of Origin Serial Number

Red roadcase containing:
Red Gibson 1963 EB-3 bass (this is mike watt's bass!) USA No serial number

Black roadcase containing:r
Reverend Flying V guitar - Volcano black USA #08001

Black roadcase containing:
Reverend Orange guitar USA 03416 ZSL7

Black fibre case containg:
Gibson red SG short scale bass USA No serial number

Black roadcase containing:
Marshall Vintage/Modern Amplifier UK M-2007-07-0926-2 RoHS

Black roadcase containing:
Marshall Vintage/Modern Amplifier UK M-2007-07-0927-2 RoHS

4x Marshall 4x12 Cabinets (with Tuki cover) UK #1 Slant: M-2007-05-0149-0

4x Marshall 4x12 Cabinets (with Tuki cover) UK #2 Straight: M-2006-49-0380-0

4x Marshall 4x12 Cabinets (with Tuki cover) UK #3 Slant: M-2007-05-0150-0

4x Marshall 4x12 Cabinets (with Tuki cover) UK #4 Straight: M-2006-49-0381-0

Orange Calzone road case containing:
Guitar pedal board and pedals USA/Japan No serial number
Assorted leads USA/UK No serial number
2x mic stands Germany No serial number
Assorted strings and spares USA No serial number
plus:
2x Boss TU2 Chromatic Tuner
Boss CH1 Super Chorus
Fulltone OCD Overdrive
Crybaby Wah
Peterson Strobo-Stomp Tuner Pedal
Whirlwind A/B Boxes
Whirlwind Cable Tester
and many many istrument cables
various tools ( screwdrivers, soldering iron, pliers, etc... )
tambourine and maracas

Cardboard box containing:
Assorted replacement drum heads USA No serial number

Gretsch Silver Sparkle Catalina drum kit USA No serial number
26" Kick Drum No serial number
13" Rack Tom No serial number
18" Floor Tom No serial number
4x Cymbal Stands No serial number
1x Snare Stand No serial number
1x Hi Hat Stand No serial number
1x Drum Throne No serial number

Eden D810 Bass cabinet USA D810RP4 0703E5001

Eden D810 Bass cabinet USA D810RP4 0703E5002

Cardboard box containg:
Eden VT300 Bass amplifier USA 0601E5115

Cardboard box containg:
Eden VT300 Bass amplifier USA 0507E5033

Floor Fan CHINA No serial number

Floor Fan CHINA No serial number

Green clamshell suitcase containing:
Yamaha snare drum JAPAN No serial number
Yahama kick pedal JAPAN No serial number
Zildjian Mega Bell cymbal USA No serial number
Zildjian 15" Hi-Hats USA No serial number
3x Zildjian 18" 19" 20" crash medium cymbals USA No serial number

Brown Epiphone guitar case:
Black Epiphone EB3 short scale bass KOREA F300503

1 x Wheeled Black Pelican case (50cm x 28cm x 20cm) containing :
A selection of microphones and microphone accessories, most of which are in separately labeled black pouches. All of the microphones are of Shure manufacture, also a BSS DI box. Inside the Pelican case there is also a Ferrari pencil case containing an iPod, iPod accessories, various small cables and adaptors, a Leatherman Charge, a Stooges AAA tour laminate, some pain killers, some sharpies, some electrical tape, some business cards (Mr Rik Hart). Within the case there is also a big pair of Sony headphones (model MDR7506) with a long curly cable and three very long XLR to XLR mic cables. Here's a more specific list of the microphones :
2 x SM91
5 x SM98
2 x B98
2 x SM81
2 x KSM32
1 x KSM27
2 x B52
3 x SM57
8 x SM58
1 x BSS AR-133 DI Box
(all manufactured by shure)


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Sadly, This is an all too familiar problem in Montreal. I work the Bluefest here in Ottawa doing the backline. I was kept busy with a couple of bands who had all their gear stolen. One in particular was Nick Moss and the Fliptops. They were doing a gig in Montreal just before their Ottawa date. Apparently the guys went to get their van in the morning at their hotel and it was gone along with their backine, passports etc etc. The only thing they had left were their guitars which they had brought in with them. Gladly, they decided to complete their dates. They rented a van and did their gig here. It was a great show:smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it does suck..but i doubt it will put even a small dent in his bank account.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

al3d said:


> it does suck..but i doubt it will put even a small dent in his bank account.


I don't see how the size of his bank account matters. Some of this stuff may have had sentimental value. Some of it may be irreplaceable.

Besides: I highly doubt Iggy Pop is living the ultra-rich lifestyle. Comfortable: yes. But we're talking _punk_ icon, not pop here.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I don't see how the size of his bank account matters. Some of this stuff may have had sentimental value. Some of it may be irreplaceable.
> 
> Besides: I highly doubt Iggy Pop is living the ultra-rich lifestyle. Comfortable: yes. But we're talking _punk_ icon, not pop here.


I know..hehe..what i mean is, it's not like a small band that gets is truck stolen. Pop as LOTS of royalties comming in monthly. trust me. he as more money i'm sure then you can even make in a life time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not much if his personal gear, if any got ripped off. It was his bands and I can assure you they are not rich.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Bikers, for sure. I wonder why they don't round up these low life losers in the middle of the night and make them disappear. We have such a drug problem here in Sudbury because of them, the authorities have basically given up.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not much if his personal gear, if any got ripped off.


Exactly. I figure a couple SM-58's, a mic stand, and possibly the pain killers :smile: were all Iggy lost. But WTF does the size of someone's bank account have to do with low life scum stealing shit that doesn't belong to them? 



GuitarsCanada said:


> It was his bands and I can assure you they are not rich.


They were staying at Embassy Suites for gods sake.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

suttree said:


> man, montreal is getting to be crawling with thieves from what i hear. not just musical instruments, it's everything that's not nailed and locked down. shitty deal for iggy, an icon of punk music. here's to hoping he was insured.



One of my friends who lives there bought what was supposed to be one of the most solid deadbolts on the market thinking it would discourage robbers...they stole the deadbolt.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> trust me. he as more money i'm sure then you can even make in a life time.


I'm not so sure. He was walking beside me barefoot in The Austin TX airport a year ago. No joke! Ha ha.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Greenbacker said:


> I'm not so sure. He was walking beside me barefoot in The Austin TX airport a year ago. No joke! Ha ha.


Britney Spears is loaded with cash and she's been known to go to the washroom at gas stations barefoot.


----------

